# A day out



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This Saturday the Aquariam fish gardens in Zamalek will be open as a picnic day with stall/table tops sales.. 
I am guessing the quality of the goods on sale will be high as the tables are 800 EGP each..

Opening at 11am to the public.. 


If you haven't been the fish gardens before and have children it is worth going as they can run around freely , the fish are not worth going to see unless of course it has changed but the gardens are kept quite tidy..

No animals allowed.


----------

